# Any ideas on how to finish this piece? - Shipworm Slab, Sitka Spruce



## EdgeGrainOnly (Jun 9, 2015)

I have these sitka spruce shipworm slabs that I want to finish up into something nice but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to finish it?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Watco Danish oil and shellac to seal the sap


----------



## EdgeGrainOnly (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for that, would you fill the holes with anything?


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Those are some nice chunks of wood. How big are they?

As for the worm holes, I would probably leave them but that's just my personal preference. Some like to fill them with black epoxy for a flat surface. It's just a matter of personal taste.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

(adding to watchlist)


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Fill the worm holes with clear epoxy. Especially if the wood will become a tabletop or other horizontal surface. Showcase the holes w/o allowing them to collect crumbs and whatnot. In a vertical application (cabinet sides, wall panels, doors, etc.), the holes can be left empty. Applying finish to them may a bit of a challenge. Try pipe cleaners or cotton swabs.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

you can also use ground turquoise or metals find on line to fill the worm holes,give it a cool look.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Like Carl Jacobson, minus the lathe!


----------



## EdgeGrainOnly (Jun 9, 2015)




----------

